# Moving to NZ for a year in Feb! Any advice would be great!



## sallypullan (Nov 17, 2015)

Hey!
So me and my friend are moving to NZ in Feb 2016 for a year. We are both 23 and have never been to NZ before so are very excited but a bit anxious so are looking for a bit of advice.

We are planning on staying in Auckland for the first few months, living and working there. 
We are happy to get any job whilst in Auckland, however ideally nannying work would be great. We are both qualified nannies. Does anyone know of any Nanny or Childcare Agencies in Auckland? Any info or advice would be greatly appreciated!!

We then plan on travelling down to Queenstown in April/May to do a ski season out there.
We have both worked ski seasons before, but never in NZ so it will be very exciting! Again, any help or advice would be great.


----------



## mmdNZ (Nov 24, 2015)

Lots of people from your part of the world come here working as Au Pairs. There's companies local to you that do this as an exchange programme it seems. You'll basically get given a house where you are the nanny and they give you accommodation. It seems to be a 50-50 split on whether you'll get a good family or not.

Auckland and Wellington are good if you want to hit up bars and clubs. But if you truly want to enjoy your experience in NZ, I'd go do a 6 week bartending course, get some experience and move to Queenstown to work and live there. I'd rather Queenstown be base and the rest of the country a drive-through.


----------



## Sarallie (Jan 29, 2016)

sallypullan said:


> Hey!
> So me and my friend are moving to NZ in Feb 2016 for a year. We are both 23 and have never been to NZ before so are very excited but a bit anxious so are looking for a bit of advice.
> 
> We are planning on staying in Auckland for the first few months, living and working there.
> ...


Hey I'm from the UK and have been living here since December. I also nanny over here now. 

Would be great to meet up and I can show you lots of agencies! 
Sara


----------

